# GMM Shifter--Did you you put the "fluffball" back in?



## Gooooat (Jul 1, 2005)

I just tha the GMM race shifter put in and I know there was this fabric "fluffball" that went around the stock shifter. The tech did not put mine back in and I notice alot more road noise, but otherwise the shifter is awesome. If I put it back in will it reduce the road noise?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Mine is in there. Don't think it helps much.

It depends on which version you got (mine is the Race) but tranny noise is an inevitable by-product of the rip shifter...especially since the T56 is noisy sumbitch anyway.

I may slap some Dynamat on the tunnel...or not. The sound doesn't bother me.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with Groucho, it will help only slightly, dynamat may help a little.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

That fluff ball really dosn't do anything. All it really does is keep the fabric on the shifter from folding in on the shifter rod. Makes it more teepee.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Dang, I feel slighted, mine don't make noise.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

SloTymer said:


> Dang, I feel slighted, mine don't make noise.


Is it a Race or a Street model?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Any internal-rail style trans is going to be noisy with a solid shifter like that. That is why they use the rubber bushings to isolate noise and vibrations from the handles on stock shifters. The older muncies and saginaws with the external linkages weren't nearly as bad. Just the nature of the beast .
Joe


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Is it a Race or a Street model?


What version does Speed Inc. sell?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I Stall Automatics said:


> What version does Speed Inc. sell?


Both, I would think.

BTW-- as far as shifter noise goes- my problem was low tranny fluid level.

My GMM Race seemed to make a huge racket, especially in the lower gears. Having had nothing but prblems with the B&M coming loose and leaking, I thought I may be a little low on tranny fluid. So, using the jack-the-driver-side-up-only filling trick (thus ensuring that I'll get the Royal Purple level up properly) I topped off the tranny this morning- it was at least 3/4 of a quart low!

Took her out for a test run and was amazed at the difference-- much, much quieter, and even easier / smoother / slicker to shift than before. I still have knob rattle, but that's a future fix (gonna put a MOMO knob on it).


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Both, I would think.


They don't really offer you a choice, and it turns out they just sell the race because they don't see the point in the street version. :cool


----------

